# What ages for pushchair vs buggy and cot vs bed!



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hello,

I think I'm getting ahead of myself   as not even approved yet, but I have found myself thinking about pushchairs and beds we will need to purchase when the time comes, so no harm in doing the research now! We are hoping to be approved for a 0-2 year old, but if honest we are looking for a little LO - ideally under 15 months. So my questions are.....

Pushchairs/Buggy - as what age do child go from a pushchair to a buggy? Buggies like the maclaren ones range from £185 - £300 and look somewhat impressive compared to the buggies i recall from years ago (i used to work as a saturday girl at 16 in a dept store in baby dept so did lots of pushchair demo's!) Also what age do child stop using pushchairs & buggies? If you purchases a pushchair would you still end up buying a buggy? 

Cots/cot bed/toddler beds/ single beds - as what age would a child go from sleeping in a cot to a bed? Do you tend to convert the cot into a mini bed thingy - if so how long would that last for? When would your LO tend to go into a bigger bed? Also, what's the difference between toddler bed and single bed? 

So many questions! Thanks for any replies.

Lizard


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

I can't answer all those questions but will try with what I do know.....

We have gone for a cot bed as it is what LO is in in FC.  The age range on it is 0-6.  The sides come off to covert to a junior bed and usually a child is in a bed around 2-2 1/2, but of course this varies.  I have heard of children a lot younger as either they were ready, or they were able to climb over the bars and so for safety they went into a bed.  I guess the alternative could be to take one side off so that they could get out, but less chance of falling out (maybe  )

Pushchairs, FC say our LO is out of her baby pram and in a buggy as she loves to look around.  She is 9 months.  We have gone for a petite star kurvi as the handles click across to make it either inward or outward facing.  So best for bonding and attachment and speech and language development.  BUT as LO loves to take it all in that option is available too.  I think it is up to 15 kg which is average size for a 3 year old, and then hopefully she won't need it and will be walking.

I hope this helps a little, just our thought processes coming out here, don't take it all as gospel


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya, 

I'm not sure on what ages lo stops using buggy or cot bed as out lo is just 12 months I do have friends who's 3 year old still uses a buggy at times. 
I'd say they progress to bed about 2 and a half to 3 depends on the child I think. 

What I would say is buy a buggy/ stroller as we bought a pushchair and ended up buying a stroller after 8 weeks of him being home as its easier for the car boot and much lighter to push. I bought a mamas and papas pulse one it's fab. 

We bought a cotbed. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Lots of "buggies" can be converted for babies (they come with a "baby" bit which is also a car seat) and they're a whole lot easier to push.

Wyxling has always been a good walker and hated being strapped into anything, including buggy.  She would walk the mile and a half into town even at 19 months although it definitely wasn't quick and I always had a buggy with me.  I stopped using the buggy when she was 23 months after I had an accident and couldn't push it.  We used the car quite a lot, but she would walk OK with me for quite a ways.  By the time I could push it again we'd managed without for 3 months and it seemed silly to start her using it again.  In retrospect, there are still occasions where it would have been convenient for napping, but by the time I realised that it really was too late.  I'm now without a car and so I walk pretty much everywhere in our town, most of our trips are around 1.5 - 2 miles each way.  I use a buggy for my 12 months old, with a buggy board for Wyxling, which does for the times when she doesn't want to walk.  Most people I know still seem to use buggies for kids approaching 3 though, I guess it also depends on how much you walk and how much you use the car.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Our LO is 13 months and we got a cot bed as whilst she has loads of space, the theory it will last until she's around three when she demands a 'big girl's bed'.

In terms of pushchairs we bought a Phil&Ted's three wheeler which has all the bits and bobs - it has a carrycot for tiny babies which faces you, and then converts and adapts with the child. It's a single width but will be a double with our second child going underneath.

I would just browse and research lots, that's what I did.


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

My lo is 2 and a half and is in a cotbed. When he is able to climb out we will take the sides off which could be any time now as he is beginning to show signs. It really does depend on the child but I would say between 2 and 3. We have a single bed in the room but lo is slightly below average height and it would be too high for him so he will be in the toddler bed to at least 4 I would think. In fact we want to move the single bed out of his room before we take the cotbed sides off as he likes to climb and jump on it and he won't be safe unsupervised at night. He has a buggy which we still use but sometimes he just walks if its a shorter journey. I think we will probably stop using it by the time he is 3.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a mind field isn't??

Our LO is 10 months

After a lot of thought we decided on a cot bed as LO is in one now, the sides come of and converts into a junior bed. 

We decided on a push chair the moover from mamas and papas mainly because it can be put it inwards or outwards, so we can face LO and help with attachment. A few friends suggested a stroller but it was really important to us for LO to be able to face us and if we want to buy an every day chuck in the back of the care or take it on holiday stroller at a later date we will.

Good luck with your journey

Nm2b x


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

We waited until we were matched to actually buy although we'd done loads of window shopping beforehand - good job we waited too as we ended up with two babies instead of one!

We bought a cot bed for each of our DDs - one was 18months and one was 6months when they came home, 14 months later they are both still in the cot beds and we will just convert into junior beds once each one is ready for the sides to come off.

Pushchair wise I would personally go for a good one rather than a cheap stroller - although as others have said, it really depends on your lifestyle. We went for one that can face towards the parents as well as out. I always have my two looking at me. We didn't buy the carrycot to go with it as LO was 6 months and didn't need it, but we got a car seat that was compatible and for the first couple of months she was cosier in that, then at about 9 months I transferred her to the pushchair seat - she was a bigger than average 9 monther too.

I have had so much pleasure from my pushchair and nowadays they all pretty much collapse down well so we have managed to fit a full weeks worth of holiday luggage in the car with it, and it's only a normal little car, nothing big.

I know it's materialistic but having waited so long to be a mummy I wanted a nice pushchair to enjoy, not just a simple, practical one!  

Anyway, just my experience, but probably the best thing to do is enjoy window shopping, get to know all your options and then when you're matched you can buy quickly the things that will suit your LO and your lifestyle.

Fingers crossed you get a quick match


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

We used a Maclaren umbrella stroller from 6 weeks and little boy is in a cot bed whose original owner was in it from birth (we used a Moses basket to start with).


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank-you everyone for replying. We are going to start window shopping in the Autumn and your comments will certainly help narrow down some options



E3021 said:


> I know it's materialistic but having waited so long to be a mummy I wanted a nice pushchair to enjoy, not just a simple, practical one!  .


Your comment E3021 really hit a chord with me - I know on the grand scheme of things a pushchair isn't that important, but I always had imagined going shopping for one and it being exciting - and I too want a nice one!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Lizard, I know what you mean about being excited about buying a new pushchair and the experience of it all.
We didn't shop until we were matched and knew what age lo would be as we were approved fro a lo of 0-2yrs.
Our lo was 24 months when she came home so knew she would only need a pushchair for another yr maybe, so didn't see the point on spending £100s on a new one for just 6month-1 yr. I bought a lovely babe pushchair( it is like those three wheelers but has four wheels) for walking the dog for £40( I live in  a very hilly area) and an mamas & papas Ora for shopping which cost £45. So all in all I have really good pushchairs for £85. I still had the excitement and they are both really good and she sleeps perfectly in both.
As for the cot, we were actually told not to buy one as they believe that any child who are still in a cot at foster care should come to their forever home with their cot as it helps them settle better. So when lo came she came with her cotbed, mattress and beading which will go back to social services when she has finished with it, and it definitely helped her settle as all her smells where on it.
Hope this gives you a different view to think about.
Take care and good luck
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

We go to panel in sept and also been looking and it's a minefield out there lol ! Thanks for all the advice ) x


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for advice Skyblu.  

I had alittle free time when I was shopping yesterday & popped into John Lewis...just to have a look you understand! The shop assistant was so lovely & spend 10 mins just explaining about different thinks! We def won't buy anything til we have a match (unless really good sales in January) but it was really nice to indulge myself yesterday just browsing! 

Good luck at panel Smudgey.


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Just to say don't make the mistake I did and get your pushchair then it doesn't fit in your car!! I had to take my lovely Moove back because it didnt fit in the back of my car! Stupid me   I blame baby brain  


I have now ordered a lovely baby style oyster which I actually think I love more than my Moove  

Good luck and take your time (don't rush like I did)


----------

